

Some Technical Clarifications About Do Not Track   - tshtf
http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/harlanyu/some-technical-clarifications-about-do-not-track

======
jdp23
Important clarifications, in particular highlighting that it's _not_ a do-not-
track list.

